# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Практический Семинар по разделам "Послушание" и «Следовая работа» в Киеве!30.04-02.05

## Nubira

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем принять участие в традиционном весеннем практическом семинаре по послушанию и следу!

Семинар проводит – спортсмен и заводчик, преподаватель, судья по рабочим качествам, руководитель школы дрессировки «Сanis» - ТАТЬЯНА ЧЕРНЯКОВА! 


Татьяна никогда не останавливается в своём совершенствовании, находиться в постоянном поиске современных решений.  Она с успехом передает знания, полученные на различных семинарах в работе со звёздами мирового спорта такими как:
Пьер Валхстрем /Швеция/
Вильфред Люнеберг / Германия/
Хельмут Райзер /Германия/
Петер Роде /Германия/
Кристин Сонеберг /Норвегия- Бельгия/
Герд Вандермиссер /Бельгия/
Томми Ванхала /Финляндия/
Мия Скогстер /Финляндия/
Марко Коскенсало /Финляндия/
Юкка Ранта /Финляндия/
Петер Ленгварский /Словакия/
Ярослав Вненчак /Словакия/

*Концепция тренинга –  спортивная подготовка собак служебных пород по дисциплинам IPO/SchH/VPG. На семинаре будут охвачены важные составляющие спортивного результата:*

*По следу:* техника работы собаки на мотивации, чистое прохождение углов, уверенное и корректное обозначение вещей. Какие существуют этапы перехода от простого следа к сложному.

*По послушанию:*
- Умение управлять внутренним состоянием собаки во время выступления;
- Умение использовать в тренинге высокий и низкий уровень мотивации;
- Умение раскладывать элементы на составляющие части для качественного обучения ; 
- Варианты составляющих для выработки различных навыков;
- Способы коррекции  для получения правильного движения собаки рядом с проводником, корректных основных позиций и фронтальных посадок.
- Скорость посадки; 
- Спокойное удержание предмета, уверенность в подносе;
- Важность техники прыжка и обучение техническому прыжку;
- Спортивные хитрости.

Для достижения поставленных целей семинара мы вынуждены во время регистации произвести отбор собак. В первую очередь возможность участвовать будет предоставлена собакам с высоким уровнем мотивации. На семинаре будут участвовать 10 собак.

Участники без собак – без ограничений. 

Семинар будет проходить с 31 апреля 2010 – по 2 мая 2010 на одной из дрессировочных площадок г.Киев

*Регламент семинара:*
30  апреля (пятница) с 16.00 – следовая работа
1,2 мая (сб., вскр.) – послушание. 

*Стоимость участия:*
50 евро - для участника с собакой, 
20 евро - без собаки.

*Запись на семинар:*
По телефонам:
050-380-3025 - Юлия 
067-449-1896 - Ольга

ICQ:
248209937 - Юлия
791010 - Ольга

Skype
nubira2303 - Юлия
Vartanyanolga -  Ольга

Для иногородних предоставляется размещение.

----------


## Nubira

Фотографии с наших прошлых семинаров  :Aa:

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Освободилось три места для проводников с собаками старшей возрастной группы  Желающим принять участие в семинаре, просьба писать мне в личку, или по координатам указанным в теме. :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тут много фото с семинара: http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000...1-0-1272952718

----------

